# Can anyone identifty this knife brand?



## punkchef22 (Jun 24, 2012)

I received this knife as a gift from my old sushi purveyor. Just curious if anyone might know anything about it. The box gives very little information.



Thanks for any help.

-Alex


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I see things that look similar behind the counter at some of my local asian stores. They're not particularly expensive, but I've never handled any of them.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It appears to be a_ yanagiba_. A _yanagiba_ is primarily used to slice already-trimmed proteins, and is one of the knives used in a traditional, professional, Japanese, three-knife set. The other two are the _deba_ and _usuba_.

Looking at the proportions, I'd guess the length of the knife at 210mm. That's on the short side for that type of knife, but hardly uncommon.

I can't tell you anything about the quality of your knife or the identity of its maker; but the price range runs from very cheap to incredibly expensive. Try posting the pic on a knife forum with some members who read Japanese.

There are many ins and outs to using and sharpening a _yanagiba_. You'd be better off talking to someone who uses one.

BDL


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

sakai kikutaka


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

JBroida said:


> sakai kikutaka


I'm no expert on these things but the picture above doesn't have the blade wideness to be that based on other pix on the web.


----------



## stipcarters (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with JBroida, Out of the visible/understandable symbols on the box, the middle says "kiku".


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

i know that brand... i know who makes it.  I'm sure thats what it is.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Take a look at: http://santoku-office.com/index.php?Yanagiba, scroll down to Kikutaka, the blade engraving/stamp looks close


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice gift from a purveyor no matter what brand it is.

Dave


----------

